
Kubernetes Homelab with Raspberry Pi and K3sup - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/raspberry-pi-homelab-with-k3sup/
======
0wis
Great way to create a cheap lab to fiddle with ! Thanks for sharing !

However, what are the real world use cases ? I’m a container noob, but i don’t
see why I’d make it at home for more than the sake of saying « I’ve done it !
». It seems that the github examples are just bragging this. Which is great,
in fact I would be happy to do the same !

I’m curious and would be happy if someone shared use case where this type of
back end is useful.

